# propane thermostat



## dysartsmoker (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a walmart upright popane smoker have been reading on the forums that some of you have installed a thermostat. Can someone shead some lite on how and maybe some pics on how this was done. Interested in doing this to mine. I have trouble maintaining lower temps. in the summer months.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Please foregive me, but I'm a little confused over the word Thermostat. Did you mean thermometer? If you meant thermometer, we have plenty of thread and posts on that subject. They are not very expensive, and they are really easy to install. Good luck my fellow smoker.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess what i'm looking for is a way to convert the smoker to have a pilot light and a temp. control that will allow the burner to cut in and out.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah rich......a thermostat...........hehe

dysart........i am sure i read on here somewhere bout that very subject......

maybe if not.......do a google search?


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 1, 2007)

Is there no way I can put a thermo coupler control 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













and a pilot lite to control the burner in my wal-mart upright


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 1, 2007)

There has to be a way I can set the temp at lets say 195 and have the burner cut in and out with a + - of 3 or 4 degrees F. Or am I dreaming??????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????


----------



## johnnyreb (Dec 1, 2007)

some people have installed a sentry turkey fryer thermostat on their smoky mountain smokers...i have been wanting to do that as well

i dont think its very hard to install

and yes with this mod you will be able to set it at the temp you want and it will regulate it for you


----------



## t-bone tim (Dec 1, 2007)

Dysart , try this link , they maybe able to set you up with exactly what you want ? http://www.gassmoker.com/


----------



## walking dude (Dec 1, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm......that link looks familar..............


----------



## richtee (Dec 1, 2007)

I am building just such a control..and you have to have a pilot light or igniter and thermocouple saftey interlock for shutdown in event of pilot light or igniter failure, or yer building a bomb. I know of no way around this in a gas fired closed system.
On edit: That does not necessarily mean there isn't such a thing.


----------



## mikeman (Dec 2, 2007)

Is it possible to use exiting controls from gas stoves? Ive seen LP conversions for many stoves....

http://www.fixitshop.com/thestore/prods/TRM-01000.html


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 2, 2007)

I will keep on looking for a answer


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 2, 2007)

rite now it is -26c


----------



## richtee (Dec 2, 2007)

Check out this thread. I'm using a modded furnace heater...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=beast


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, your dreaming...........
Install a needle valve and you'll be able to adjust your flame down to a flicker!
Next time try to explain to us what your doing and exactly what you want, you may get more answers!!


----------

